# BPS Pro Qualifier Question



## kyhunter1983 (Aug 17, 2010)

Does anyone have a BPS Pro Qualifier? I picked one up a few months ago off of Ebay just to try one out and now the line guide keeps on hanging. Whichever way you tilt the reel the line guide will hang on that side at the very end of the grooves? Any Thoughts are appreciated?


----------



## gunny146 (Aug 18, 2010)

I bought mine from the reconditioned section at BPS and have had no problems. Check and make sure the worm gear in there is clean.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 18, 2010)

Reason #1 I never buy reels off ebay.. They always seem to have some sort of little quirk :| 

If you have a bps around, I'd try bringing it in and act like you bought it there. Play dumb and tell them you don't know what's wrong with it, and see if they'll fix it for free.


----------



## kyhunter1983 (Aug 19, 2010)

I tried the playing dumb and that didn't work out for me, they suggested I send it inti Outdoor World Repair. I actually think that i might have done something to this reel, I used it for a little over 4 months before the issue reared its head. The new citica i bought however seems to be bulletproof... How does the side plate come off on the pro qualifiers and I will take that off and give it a good cleaning maybe there is some gunk down in the grooves on the worm gear?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 19, 2010)

Depends on the model.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 19, 2010)

kyhunter1983 said:


> The new citica i bought however seems to be bulletproof...




Because its a Shimano. Stick with the Shimanos...


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 19, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> kyhunter1983 said:
> 
> 
> > The new citica i bought however seems to be bulletproof...
> ...




Here we go... (prepares waders)
:roll: :lol:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 19, 2010)

Dyeguy, I hope your quantum breaks. :LOL2:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 19, 2010)

That's fine. I'd switch to another brand, because I'm not a fan boy :|


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 19, 2010)

https://www.basstackledepot.com/shimano-curado-e.aspx

Instock... no hard feelings :wink:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 19, 2010)

Hahahahahahaha. Good one. We best stop hijacking dude's thread. :LOL2: 




Shimano is the best.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 19, 2010)

If you bowhunted, youd shoot a mathews


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 19, 2010)

If Mathews are known for thier legendary reliabilty and performance, and have been the go to bow for professional bowhunters for years, then yes, I'd shoot a Mathews. :LOL2:

That is if I ever decide to use a bow, I usually just use my bare hands like Reggie Warren Jr.


----------



## kyhunter1983 (Aug 22, 2010)

Well i went out tonight and the bps reel worked fine, it must have had some gunk in it although i did try to clean it a while back. Anywho thanks for the all of the help. Dyeguy, i shoot a Ross Cardiac.


----------



## KyMonArker (Jan 24, 2011)

I know This is the Rod and Reel Topic but !!! Hoyt Archery Shooters have won More Medals and Money than Anyother Manufacturer!!

Im New to the Fishing scene but not Archery. 
Back on Subject! lol!
Are the Bass pro Qualifier the best reels for the money? Ive seen alot of the guys on here swear by them!


----------



## LonLB (Jan 24, 2011)

If you think you need to have it looked at I can do that for you. PM for more details. The newer models of those reels are great reels and share components with the Revo Reels.


----------

